# Wednesday Report



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Played hooky from the real job. Got out super early Wednesday morning with my dad. Posted up on the beach for a short stint, and then made our way out to some wrecks to ride the chum bag. Trying to work on chumming them up and getting them on top for fly. Didn't really get any action on fly, but quite a bit of love dropping gulps back in the slick on light tackle. Red snapper, grouper, aj, and some really big big sharks pretty much what you would expect. Hopefully I can dial in some better spots soon. 1 small pod of albies popped by while we were sitting there, but nothing to try for. They were up, down, and gone.
After the bag burned out, ran back in and worked along the beach. Plenty of BIG spanish to be had, they were all over the freakin place. There was also a lot, lot, lot, lot of bull reds as well, but they were just not eating on anything  A few of the singles were just massive fish  Knee Shakers!
That's about it really, awesome fun day without the weekend crowds. 
L8, Harry


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Harry. Thanks for sharing


----------

